# Monkey Off My Back



## GrayG (Dec 4, 2016)

It has been a tough season for me. Since killing a button buck early in the season, it has been one mishap after another. I lost one when a torrential downpour washed the blood trail away. Another time my bow hit the top of the ground blind I was in when I shot at a doe 15 yards away. I have also been smelled a couple of times by approaching deer, and flat out missed one. Well, I finally got the monkey off my back Saturday morning when a nice doe presented a 13 yard shot. The shot was good and the blood trail was the kind you follow at a steady walk. I used a 48 LB. Bama longbow, Douglas fir arrow, and a Woodsman Elite broadhead. All is right with the world again.


----------



## EJC (Dec 4, 2016)

Good deal, congrats!


----------



## jekilpat (Dec 4, 2016)

Great shot!  Congratulations


----------



## Pointpuller (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats on sticking out the tough times.  Well deserved.  Happy for you.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 5, 2016)

congrats.


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice...I like your quiver..


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 5, 2016)

Congratulations man. Looks like you made a perfect shot- they can't hold that. I really like those woodsman heads. Good job.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 5, 2016)

Good deal. Go get another one and pic.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 5, 2016)

Good job Sir even better with a bow with the shelf on the wrong side..lol.RC


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 5, 2016)

Well done.  Congrats


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 5, 2016)

Monkey dead.


----------



## AllAmerican (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice job south paw, congrats!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 5, 2016)

Way to stay with it, and the monkey ain't dead Mike he's on my back.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 6, 2016)

Stump Shooter said:


> Way to stay with it, and the monkey ain't dead Mike he's on my back.



Well spank that monkey.


----------



## GrayG (Dec 6, 2016)

I've heard that left handed people are in their right mind. I prove that theory wrong every day, lol.


----------



## Vance Henry (Dec 8, 2016)

Congrats!   That's good stuff.


----------

